# Best Place to buy RUBs?



## onetrade7 (Feb 29, 2008)

Looking for 6-10 RUBs, 33lt.
Where's the best place to buy them, locally or on line.
Staples have them I'm sure I've seen them around cheaper.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

tesco do 32lt at £3.00 each


----------



## onetrade7 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks, I want to stick to the RUBs for now, I like the way they lock.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

ok you looked here Really Useful Products Ltd - Welcome - Buy Online Now!



Paul


----------



## onetrade7 (Feb 29, 2008)

Madhouse5 said:


> ok you looked here Really Useful Products Ltd - Welcome - Buy Online Now!
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


I have now, thanks.


----------



## exorep accessories (Oct 6, 2012)

*Rubs*

RUBS-R-US


----------



## JVK Reptiles and Racks (Sep 18, 2012)

*rubs*

try ours perfect for ball python USA style

JVK Reptiles & Racks in Surrey | Reptile Racks | Reptile Tubs | Reptiles for Sale


----------



## wetbeef (May 29, 2011)

B and Q are doing a 4 for 3 at the moment on all shelfs and storage, i got some 24.5 ltr's today, not sure if they do 33's tho


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

BloodBall Retail .. cheapest around i think, £11 for a 33ltr.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

I've bought all of mine from Staples, not sure on price comparison but it's right near my local reptile shop so it seemed easier to stop in there when I needed something


----------



## mtv (Jun 23, 2007)

i found makro to be the best


----------

